# haunters convention in oaks, pa



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am going Saturday! Can't wait!


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool. I'm going Friday. Can't wait either, it will be my first.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be there all weekend! This is my second year and I can't wait!


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure there's going to be some cool stuff for sale. Better bring lots o' $$$!


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I was going, but im broke as a joke right now


----------



## HalloweenNJ (Oct 21, 2011)

Heading there Friday, can't wait


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was looking at the vendor list, looks good. Except for bath fitter! They seem to sneak in all kinds of conventions


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*i/m going*

this is our third year going and it is great. This is our first year having a vendor table so please stop by and say hello to "zombygurls attic"


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

1313 said:


> I was looking at the vendor list, looks good. Except for bath fitter! They seem to sneak in all kinds of conventions


There is a kitchen booth too! And they are really annoying. I kept getting bugged every time I walked by.

Otherwise its been really fun. I saw a lot of empty booths, but hopefully they will be filled tomorrow.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

We just got back from the NHC in Oaks. As we were leaving, we bumped into the Travel Channel's 'Making Monsters' crew: Distortions Unlimited owners Ed & Marsha Edmunds, master sculptor Jordu Schell. We chatted with them for a while and took a pic.










I put a couple pics in an album.
Some other pics:


----------



## beaker (May 9, 2012)

Hi to all I met at the show!!! This is Rick from Smooth-On and I was blown away from all the great people that stopped by and I got to meet! Hopefully I answered some material questions for everyone... working with Mike Brunner for next year to have some good practical seminars on using materials... we might even do a hands-on thing.
Again, thanks for making me feel welcomed!


----------

